# fin de partie pour le micro-serveur à domicile (Joker)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Cela fait quelques mois que mon HP Proliant N40L est à l'arrêt et je m'en passe très bien.

Je fais une petite économie d'électricité par rapport à un fonctionnement en permanence ; plus de 10 € par mois avec l'alim. 150 W. d'origine et cinq disques.

C'est comme pour une bagnole : ce qui coûte le plus cher dans sa vie lambda, c'est le carburant.

J'ai une dizaine de TB à récupérer pour les placer sur des disques individuels sans miroir ni sauvegarde.

Je devrais ensuite établir le catalogue du contenu de ces disques et d'autres pour pouvoir trouver facilement un contenu recherché.

Il me faudra carrément une valise spéciale pour ranger tout ces disques NAS 4 TB qui ont encore de la valeur.

L'utilisation de ces disques SATA se fera à priori avec un dock USB.

Le N40L va aller tout propre dans son carton d'origine ; sans disque. Je m'amuserai peut-être un jour avec une BSD si le temps venait de le ressortir.

L'électronique HP de ce modèle est vraiment de qualité ;

Elle me fait penser à la qualité Apple du temps des m68k Classic.

Bon, il y a bien une toute petite poignée de condensateurs chimiques traditionnels sur la mobo.

Et le grand ventilo arrière a déjà beaucoup tourné.

Je n'ai plus le temps ni l'envie et l'emplacement n'est pas bon du tout ; trop de poussière.

Je n'ai plus de crainte de perdre des médias ou d'autres fichiers.

Le goût du « petit NF à moi » m'a complètement quitté et je suis aussi nul en sécurité réseau qu'en développement Internet.

Alors je n'ai finalement rien ou pas grand chose à servir.

Mon Lifetime Plex Pass ne trouve pas de bibliothèque tierce et le transcodage à la volée est trop gourmand pour le CPU du vieux transportable n73sm.

Je ne veux plus craquer des € pour du hardware ; j'ai envie de marcher et de randonner pour ma santé et pour le plaisir.

Faire ce que j'ai annoncé va probablement me prendre des semaines ou bien plus... Il n'y a pas de terme.

Voilà l'idée !

J'ai retrouvé le sujet où c'est El_Goretto qui avait mentionné l'offre avec ODR de 100 €

Je trouve une trace de mon achat du 658553-421 le 24 août 2012... Il y a 3133 jours : 183,58 € équipé de 2 GB RAM ECC et d'un 250 GB HDD.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bref, je me suis laissé tenté par la bête que j'ai commandée ce matin avant de bien réfléchir ... Will see 

 

Je n'ai pas de regret !

Je me suis bien diverti !Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Nov 20, 2021 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Krrkrrr.

Chez moi aussi il est à l'arrêt depuis un moment (le Gen8 "pimpé" a pris sa place), mais il va retrouver une 2e jeunesse car il est destiné à remplacer le NAS Netgear qui n'est plus supporté par son constructeur (donc plus de MAJ de sécurité). Quand j'aurai du temps ^^

----------

## pti-rem

Je l'ai rallumé pour voir, après l'avoir soufflé.

Il constitue un tout petit chauffage d'appoint pour un temps indéterminé mais court.

C'est à priori un gouffre énergétique question coût électrique h24 :

- onduleur dédié dont la consommation propre est encore inconnue

- bloc alimentation d'origine du n40l donné pour 150 Watts maximum

- le kilo Watt / heure (kW/h) me coûte 0,20039 € (abonnement compris)

- un mois = 720 heures (24 x 30)

Coût théorique et empirique sur un mois : ((0,20039 / 1000) x 150 ) x 720 = 21,64 €

Je dois placer mon ampèremètre en série au calibre 20A AC pour avoir une valeur plus précise du courant secteur absorbé.

----------

## SnowBear

Et tu verras que tu seras très en dessous des 21€  :Very Happy:  .

Pour te faire une idée chez moi j'ai h24 d'allumé :

- un serveur (~faible conso)

- 2 pi

- un Helios64 (~faible conso)

- un switch

- une livebox

- un routeur

- un pc fixe (~faible conso)

+ le reste (comme un frigo, une plaque de cuisson, un four etc, bref la base) 

Et je suis à ~60€/mois (en comptant le prix de l'abonnement)

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Merci SnowBear

Je viens de faire ma mesure de courant alternatif.

J'ai utilisé la fonction moyenne du multimètre sur quelques minutes, le temps d'un long updatedb et un peu plus.

J'ai mesuré 0,33 Ampères onduleur dédié compris. Soit une puissance absorbée réelle d'environ 75 Watts. (230 x 0,33)

Je peux faire aussi 0,32 x 220 = 70 Watts ; Ça donne l'intervalle.

Ça représente un coût d'un peu plus de dix euros par mois.

Disons la moitié de ce que j'avais évalué juste précédemment de manière empirique.

Une puissance réelle absorbée de moitié de la puissance nominale n'est pas un principe applicable partout.

Je crois que c'est la deuxième fois que j'effectue ce calcul du coût.

Je n'ai que peu de choses allumées en permanence ou alors ayant une forte puissance et servant beaucoup.

n40l compris, je restais sous la barre des 30 € par mois pratiquement tout le temps.

C'est le propane qui me chauffe l'eau sanitaire et qui sert aux feux de cuisson ; Le bois pour le chauffage.

Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire...

édition : retour en mode OFF, pas d'extra-ball.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> j'ai envie de marcher et de randonner pour ma santé et pour le plaisir.

 Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Nov 20, 2021 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je connais la vanille, le chocolat, le café et le tabac...

Il y a même une culture de safran pas loin !

Et le thé ne m'est pas étranger.

Alors je ne vais pas trop disputer autour de 10 euros d'électricité.

Joker jusqu'à Noël !

C'est un plaisir que je me fais.

Un plaisir de basse saison.

----------

